# Help Nat20 playtest.



## RangerWickett (Sep 21, 2002)

In the next few weeks, I hope to try to pin down some more playtesters for Nat20 stuff, but for right now, I thought I'd pick your brain for some opinions and comments and such.

I'm a little swamped right now working on both the Big Book of Super Powers, and the print version of Tournaments, Fairs, & Taverns.  I'm trying to polish some rules for each one, and if you can help out, I'd be very grateful, and so will hundreds of millions of gamers (well, maybe not that many), who will be getting top-notch products.

The ones up on the plate right now are a bit disparate.  

From TFT, revising the rules for racing to include advice on designing your own races.  I also want to include some simple rules for different types of vehicles in races.
*Knock-back:*http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25159 Something which should've been in FCTF, but which will have to go into BBSP, rules for knocking back your opponents.  I'm embarrassed that we missed that one.
From TFT, revising the rules for Bahly, to create more of a high-speed feel that you'd really get in a sport.
*FCTF General Comments:*  Plus general questions from FCTF, trying to make sure I know everyone's concerns, critiques, and complaints.  If I can get them all in one place, great.

I think I'll post links to each of those, and have each one in a separate thread.  I'll add more as things develop.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 21, 2002)

Of course, you can count on me (and my group) for testing, commenting and saying nonsenses about anything FCTF ypu post 

Seriously, we're playtesting your knocking back rules this afternoon.


----------

